# Sailing in the Adriatic



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hallo all! I''m a British yachtsman based in Trieste. If you''re planning on sailing the Adriatic (Croatian and Italian coasts), you may find the links on my website of use for chartering, destinations, weather, tips and so on. Let me know if you find them helpful, or have any queries or suggestions. Fair winds!


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Kyra, what is your website''s URL?

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Doh! sorry, on another forum, the url appears as a signature...
Here it is:

http://www.comoy.com/saillinks.html


----------

